# Caesarian in USA



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi ! We have already a kid and my wife wish to get pregnated again and adopt a baby in USA.The idea: Say to our current son: Hey ! Surprise ! 2 babys raised, not only one  So nobody will know about the adoption, specially our son and everybody will never feel different 

However it means that my wife will need to go to USA about 3 months before the childbirth more or less.

Fine so far.However nobody here wanna a natural childbirth.We wishes Caesarian just like our 1st son.Few years ago in several countries if the 1st childbirth was caesarian, the next ones supposed to be caesarian too.In Europe this is no longer mandatory because they proof that's no risk in natural childbirth.

So the question:

1) What about USA ? What if a mon had the 1st childbirth Caesarian ? Is the public hospital apply natural to save money in surgery ? 

The answer for this in UK and others in Europe is: YES.In Brazil the answer is: If you have a private healthcare/healthinsurance you can choose.If you opt for a public hospital: Yes, they will apply natural.

ty in advance !


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

ThePhoenix said:


> Hi ! We have already a kid and my wife wish to get pregnated again and adopt a baby in USA.The idea: Say to our current son: Hey ! Surprise ! 2 babys raised, not only one  So nobody will know about the adoption, specially our son and everybody will never feel different
> 
> However it means that my wife will need to go to USA about 3 months before the childbirth more or less.
> 
> ...


This post is really confusing! You are trying to deliver one baby and adopt a baby at the same time in the US and kind of raise them as 10s? Are you even in the US now?

Someone can probably answer 1 better, but I think that they typical due a Caesarian if they had to do it the 1st time, but it probably depends on why they did it the 1st time. It probably also depends on your insurance, which you will probably want to have in the US.

Adopting babies in the US is not an easy task. It used to take several years to get one. It may even be harder if you are not a US citizen.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do I. Understand this rather confusing post right - sending a woman pregnant in the last trimester to the US to deliver and adopt a child?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

twostep said:


> Do I. Understand this rather confusing post right - sending a woman pregnant in the last trimester to the US to deliver and adopt a child?


Hamm..yes, I know...confusing...because the idea is complex with a plenty of details...
So, nevermind everything, except the question regarding Caesarian in a public hospital.That's the only points that's really matters.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The majority of hospitals in the US are in the private sector. 

Treatment is paid for my having medical insurance. Since you do not appear to be residents in the US and so would not have US medical insurance (and I know of no insurance company that would pay for a woman to give birth in another country not her residence) you would have to pay (a great deal) for any treatment in one of these - you would have a choice of natural or Caesarean though.

There ARE public hospitals - mainly in large cities. However since you are not resident in the US by the sounds of it, unless your wife was admitted as an emergency I don't see how she would receive the treatment in ones of these.

Your whole plan sounds loopy.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Crawford said:


> The majority of hospitals in the US are in the private sector.
> 
> Treatment is paid for my having medical insurance. Since you do not appear to be residents in the US and so would not have US medical insurance (and I know of no insurance company that would pay for a woman to give birth in another country not her residence) you would have to pay (a great deal) for any treatment in one of these - you would have a choice of natural or Caesarean though.
> 
> ...


Yes, she will receive any aid necessary in USA or anywhere else in the world.Nobody can deny it at least in Brazil, USA or Europe.This is a kind of emergency need.The only point I am trying to extract is: Can she choose bw Caesarian or Natural in the public hospital or not ? If not: Ok, let's pay a medical insurance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What's her nationality? And on what visa is she going to be entering the US?

Without resident status, it's unlikely she'll be entitled to have medical insurance except as a "tourist" - which doesn't normally include maternity coverage. (If she is already pregnant when you apply for the coverage, all coverage related to pregnancy may be excluded as a "pre-existing condition.") 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> What's her nationality? And on what visa is she going to be entering the US?
> 
> Without resident status, it's unlikely she'll be entitled to have medical insurance except as a "tourist" - which doesn't normally include maternity coverage. (If she is already pregnant when you apply for the coverage, all coverage related to pregnancy may be excluded as a "pre-existing condition.")
> Cheers,
> Bev


Medical Insurance is not mandatory in USA (LOL...as long ObamaCare did not implemented, right ?).Yes, she can get in USA as a tourist with no insurance.If she goes to the hospital about to childbirth, nobody can say "no" to her for obvious reasons.Yes, there is consequences for this kind of act...but nobody will let anyone dying.

Btw...forget the details.I just need to know: What if an American Citizen with no Insurance or an Mexican Illegal citizen goes to the public hospital to have the 2nd baby where the 1st baby was born by caesarian ? <--- Just concentrate in this question and forget about any other detail.I understand how relevant is the details, however I am building a plan very subject to be completed with details as long the details raises.For now I just need some basics.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ThePhoenix said:


> Medical Insurance is not mandatory in USA (LOL...as long ObamaCare did not implemented, right ?).Yes, she can get in USA as a tourist with no insurance.If she goes to the hospital about to childbirth, nobody can say "no" to her for obvious reasons.Yes, there is consequences for this kind of act...but nobody will let anyone dying.
> 
> Btw...forget the details.I just need to know: What if an American Citizen with no Insurance or an Mexican Illegal citizen goes to the public hospital to have the 2nd baby where the 1st baby was born by caesarian ? <--- Just concentrate in this question and forget about any other detail.I understand how relevant is the details, however I am building a plan very subject to be completed with details as long the details raises.For now I just need some basics.


I hope this is troll posting!!!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

twostep said:


> I hope this is troll posting!!!!!


Nope...it's not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So once she's got herself to the US and she's had her caesarian - or not because that depends on why she needed her first caesarian - not on choice, what will she do?? I dont think you can simply pop along to an orphanage, choose a baby and adopt it. Also, if she were to arrive in Europe pregnant as a non EU citizen, I'm fairly sure they would want to see funds to pay for medical treatment before they allowed her to enter the country. I suspect it would be the same in the US

I'm sorry, there is not one part of your idea that could possibly work.

Jo xxx


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The answer to your question is that if a woman in labor appears at a hospital in the U.S. without insurance (and otherwise unknown ability to pay) then she and her new baby will receive only medically necessary emergency care. She will not have a _choice_ of how she delivers her baby. If a Cesarian is medically necessary on an emergency basis, she'll get a Cesarian. Otherwise, she won't. The hospital will do the minimum legally required: medically necessary emergency care. The hospital may also try to move her to another facility -- that's been known to happen.

The hospital of course will try to recover their costs at the highest "walk-up" rates. The patient (mother) will get a bill, with the usual bill collection process and credit score implications if unpaid.

Did that answer your question?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

jojo said:


> So once she's got herself to the US and she's had her caesarian - or not because that depends on why she needed her first caesarian - not on choice, what will she do?? I dont think you can simply pop along to an orphanage, choose a baby and adopt it. Also, if she were to arrive in Europe pregnant as a non EU citizen, I'm fairly sure they would want to see funds to pay for medical treatment before they allowed her to enter the country. I suspect it would be the same in the US
> 
> I'm sorry, there is not one part of your idea that could possibly work.
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok..plz (everybody)...this is a very macro idea...still requires a plenty of research.I really appreciate your advise regarding adopt..I just did not reached this point of my research yet.Meanwhile...trying to understand how the things works in USA.

(Bad to know that adopt a kid in USA is not so easy)


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> The answer to your question is that if a woman in labor appears at a hospital in the U.S. without insurance (and otherwise unknown ability to pay) then she and her new baby will receive only medically necessary emergency care. She will not have a _choice_ of how she delivers her baby. If a Cesarian is medically necessary on an emergency basis, she'll get a Cesarian. Otherwise, she won't. The hospital will do the minimum legally required: medically necessary emergency care. The hospital may also try to move her to another facility -- that's been known to happen.
> 
> The hospital of course will try to recover their costs at the highest "walk-up" rates. The patient (mother) will get a bill, with the usual bill collection process and credit score implications if unpaid.
> 
> Did that answer your question?


Almost there ! But at least 80% already  TYVM !!!!! 

In the past...few years ago...2 or 3...A theory regarding childbirth after a caesarian must be caesarian too.So, in fe years ago caesarian was mandatory if the last delivery was caesarian.Now, researches in UK override this theory and now in several countries Caesarian is only if really necessary no matter the method of delivery of the last one.In other words: Just trying to figure out if USA health system accepted this same research and are following the same pattern of the others countries.Got my point ? Sorry if I expressed myself bad. 

To let it simple - in the past:

1st son: Caearian...2nd, 3rd, etc: Must be caesarian
1st son: Natural: 2nd must be caesarian only if necessary.If it was necessary: the 3rd one will be caesarian too because the last one was caesarian.

Right now: Caesarian only if it's really necessary.Does not matter if the last one was natural or caesarian.

ty !


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Adoption in the US requires lots of administrative procedure, usually including such things as background checks and a home visit - which in your case is going to be pretty difficult given that the family lives outside the US. Adoption of a healthy infant takes time (i.e. years) and money as there just aren't that many infants being put up for adoption these days. The quicker routes to "adoption" involve more money, possibly less time, and may get you into human trafficking problems.

Then, there is the little matter of a "very" pregnant woman arriving in the US alone (and, hate to say it, but from a Latin American country). Given the laws surrounding US citizenship, it will appear that she is attempting to have an "anchor baby" - though the power of an anchor baby to sponsor the rest of the family for visas is grossly exaggerated in the popular mind back there.

Having a baby in the US is horribly expensive for someone without insurance. And while she wouldn't be turned away from a hospital emergency service altogether, you can believe that they will check out her financial resources carefully before giving her anything more than standard minimal care. Chances are your consulate in the US will get involved in the recovery efforts (recovery of the bill for services rendered, that is).

Unless you have money to burn, it's not a terribly good idea IMO.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The whole thing sounds like an extremely potty idea to me. Trolling definitely springs to mind


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah all parts of this plan will never work out in the US probably. You might look at other countries and I would look at adoption there first. As others said there are strict background checks here and it takes years to get a baby. I am not sure if they would give a US baby to a non-citizen either. There was a limit of 2 kids per family since there is such a high adoption demand in the US. It costs a lot of money too and takes forever to find one. Your only chances of adopting a kid fast was to adopt an older one (probably like a 12yr old too) from the foster care system. This still may not be feasible either, if you are not a citizen. I am not sure about this though.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

mtlve said:


> yeah all parts of this plan will never work out in the US probably. You might look at other countries and I would look at adoption there first. As others said there are strict background checks here and it takes years to get a baby. I am not sure if they would give a US baby to a non-citizen either. There was a limit of 2 kids per family since there is such a high adoption demand in the US. It costs a lot of money too and takes forever to find one. Your only chances of adopting a kid fast was to adopt an older one (probably like a 12yr old too) from the foster care system. This still may not be feasible either, if you are not a citizen. I am not sure about this though.


I just found this:
https://www.childwelfare.gov/pubs/four.cfm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ThePhoenix said:


> Almost there ! But at least 80% already  TYVM !!!!!
> 
> In the past...few years ago...2 or 3...A theory regarding childbirth after a caesarian must be caesarian too.So, in fe years ago caesarian was mandatory if the last delivery was caesarian.Now, researches in UK override this theory and now in several countries Caesarian is only if really necessary no matter the method of delivery of the last one.In other words: Just trying to figure out if USA health system accepted this same research and are following the same pattern of the others countries.Got my point ? Sorry if I expressed myself bad.
> 
> ...


Caesarians are carried out for many reasons. You may have an elective one if the obstetrician feels that its in the mother and babies best interests, as long as there are no health risks. For a mother who has previously had a caesarian, they may allow for her next birth to start of naturally (depending on the reasons for the previous one), but monitor it very carefully with the option of carrying out an emergency caesar if necessary. 

The obstetrician would want to see all the mothers previous records, before making a decision on the best route for her and the baby.

Personally, I cant imagine what on earth you are trying to achieve by doing any of this???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The hospital is highly likely to do whatever is least expensive consistent with emergency medical necessity if the hospital has reason to doubt it'll get paid. Most obstetricians in the U.S. keep up with current medical literature.

If the mother wants assurance of a Caesarian delivery there are hospitals in the U.S. offering prepaid delivery packages. You can use your favorite search engine to find that information. Tucson Medical Center in Arizona is one example of a hospital that actively courts "medical tourism" for expectant mothers. Please note that prepaid packages only include the hospital fees not physician fees unless otherwise stated. Here's a company that is more explicit about their prices.

I do not recommend international birth tourism in general. If the goal is to get better medical care for a delivery, there are better, more affordable countries than the U.S.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We had a similar thread a while back.

Does anyone consider the welfare of mother and child? Unnecessary air travel, pregnant in an unknown city with no network, no familiar physician, hoping someone at some hospital will deliver the child and see to its and my care, not knowing of potential complications or how to pay the adventure, ... IOs have been known to return anchor babies to be at point of entry.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Personally, I cant imagine what on earth you are trying to achieve by doing any of this????
> 
> Jo xxx




I agree with Jo....I can't understand what the OP's trying to achieve except an anchor baby....
And as far as adoption goes....I'm sure that Brazil is an easier country to adopt in than the US.

OP....this is the daftest plan I've heard in a long time. For one thing....a heavily pregnant woman won't be allowed past the US border...
Another thing....having an 'anchor baby' gives the parents no immigration rights in the US....it won't stop the parents being deported, even if the baby's a US citizen.
You really need to rethink your plans....research is everything!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> Does anyone consider the welfare of mother and child?


Agreed, but there are probably at least 100 countries which are sufficiently worse places to give birth than the U.S., considering overall medical risks. It's at least within the realm of possibility that international travel makes sense to deliver a baby, though probably not to the U.S.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nonsence and fake POST ... in my never very humble opinion


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

jojo said:


> Caesarians are carried out for many reasons. You may have an elective one if the obstetrician feels that its in the mother and babies best interests, as long as there are no health risks. For a mother who has previously had a caesarian, they may allow for her next birth to start of naturally (depending on the reasons for the previous one), but monitor it very carefully with the option of carrying out an emergency caesar if necessary.
> 
> The obstetrician would want to see all the mothers previous records, before making a decision on the best route for her and the baby.
> 
> ...



ty, Jo ! TYVM ! You really answered my questions now (Different from others that's instead reply me...is just judging me and I decided to ignore since now).I Don't mind to share with you why I am doing this...It's complicated, but that is ok.
In Brazil adoption is something easy.Very easy in fact.However you cannot meet the bio mother of the child.This is a concern because you cannot know hereditarian deceases for example.So, first point: adopt in Brazil is not a good idea to me.
Second point: Brazil, USA and Europe had differences in the health system, specially Europe. However Brazil and USA is similar.In USA and Brazil if you have a private insurance you can opt for Caesarian.In Europe: Nope.Me and my wife we don't like the idea of natural delivery because we believe it's too risky for the baby and for the mom.So, delivery in Europe it not an option to us.Brazil and USA is.
The consequence is: Childbirth and adoption in USA - Sounds like the only place I can join advantages and disadvantages.However as I can notice in this thread: Not easy task to adopt in USA.But that's okay...time to go back to the project table and create a new strategy 

ty for everything !


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> Nonsence and fake POST ... in my never very humble opinion


Who cares ! I don't need to give you explanations to make the things get in sense for you.I just decided to explain to Jo because she was nice by extracting my doubt.Plz take care of your life, that's the best you can do.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It always amazes me that one needs to pass exams to get a driver license, but apparently anyone can be a parent with almost no sense of responsibility.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

ThePhoenix said:


> ty, Jo ! TYVM ! You really answered my questions now (Different from others that's instead reply me...is just judging me and I decided to ignore since now).I Don't mind to share with you why I am doing this...It's complicated, but that is ok.
> In Brazil adoption is something easy.Very easy in fact.However you cannot meet the bio mother of the child.This is a concern because you cannot know hereditarian deceases for example.So, first point: adopt in Brazil is not a good idea to me.
> Second point: Brazil, USA and Europe had differences in the health system, specially Europe. However Brazil and USA is similar.In USA and Brazil if you have a private insurance you can opt for Caesarian.In Europe: Nope.Me and my wife we don't like the idea of natural delivery because we believe it's too risky for the baby and for the mom.So, delivery in Europe it not an option to us.Brazil and USA is.
> The consequence is: Childbirth and adoption in USA - Sounds like the only place I can join advantages and disadvantages.However as I can notice in this thread: Not easy task to adopt in USA.But that's okay...time to go back to the project table and create a new strategy
> ...


You will likely not have this information within the US adoption system either. The degree of this depends upon the adoption agency and the mother. Most adoptions are closed until their 18th bday. 

I am a US citizen that was adopted as a baby. My parents met my birth mother only briefly on the day I was born, so they did not have this information. I could have gotten medically related info through our agency while I was under 18. I even got xmas presents every year from my birth family. If the mother did not want to give information though, you would not get it. 

Many people could not get this information even if needed. Some agencies are even more closed adoption, and they would not give this info. I think that some states may have more open adoption options, but my system and more closed systems seem more common. I know a few people that have adopted in the US over the last few years, and they all had a very closed system where there was absolutely not contact until the child was at least 18.

Another factor you are ignoring: Most US adoption agencies will not give baby to parents that have 2+ kids. You already have 1 and would be expecting the 2nd. I doubt they would give you another kid. There is too much of a demand from citizens for these babies. Unless you are willing to maybe take one with special needs, I doubt you would be able to adopt one as you plan.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

mtlve said:


> My parents met my birth mother only briefly on the day I was born


That's exactly this kind of opportunity I am talking about..a very short moment with the mon. To ask about deceases in family and others things  In my country there is no such thing like this.The baby will never know, the adoptive parents will never know too who is the mother.TYVM and I wish you lucky.I hope you got amazing adoptive parents and are happy


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

1. Hope this is a joke or this person is doing research for a paper or something.

2. I'm not even sure you can adopt from the US if you are not a citizen. If you can then I would imagine you would be behind US citizens who wait 9-12 months to adopt and spend $25,000+ to adopt. It's a very lengthy and expensive process.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> That's exactly this kind of opportunity I am talking about..a very short moment with the mon. To ask about deceases in family and others things


Do you really think a 60 second conversation with a birth mother (who will have about 500 more important things on her mind) will provide any sort of meaningful medical history? No.

For what it's worth, I think you've got exactly the wrong outlook. Having a child, adopted or not, is all by itself a big gamble. Children can get sick, injured, commit crimes, run away, get kidnapped, etc. There are no guarantees and no warranties.

Honestly it sounds like you're shopping for a car. You're not. If you're not ready to accept lots of big risks then you're not ready to be a parent. Sure, reduce risks if/as you can, but there will be huge risks.

Why do you think a Caesarian is lower risk for mother and child? No, that's not correct as a general statement. If a Caesarian is medically necessary, OK. But arbitrary Caesarians? No. Caesarians come with risks, much the same risks as with any surgery.

In the U.S. if a mother has a birth plan agreed with her obstetrician that calls for a Caesarian (because the obstetrician agrees the procedure is justified), and if the hospital has no reasonable doubts about her ability to pay, then she'll deliver by Caesarian. Otherwise, natural childbirth will be the usual default assumption.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know a few people who have adopted in the US recently (well, within the last 10 to 12 years) and I had gotten the impression that "open adoptions" are pretty much the done thing now. In one case, the adoption was done from outside the US, though the couple involved consisted of a US citizen married to a French citizen.

In any event, a few "gotchas" you may want to consider:

In the open adoptions it seems to be standard practice for the adopting couple to "get to know" the mother several months before the baby is born. Apparently, it's up to the mother to decide which family ultimately gets the baby. And, the adopting couple is encouraged to participate in the actual birth.

In the case of the French couple (well, living in France, anyhow), they had to make pre-arrangements with the French government to approve and acknowledge the adoption. Everything went fine for the first adoption, but when they later had the chance to adopt a second child from the same mother, the government would not approve the arrangement because it seemed too much like "baby selling." No idea what the laws are like in your country, but it would be a good idea to check out what legalities will be required by your own government to recognize the adoption and the child as your own and of your nationality.

It is also not uncommon in open adoptions for the mother to change her mind after the fact. In the case of the French couple cited above, after the French government turned down the adoption, the mother changed her mind about giving up the baby for adoption, so it was probably just as well. In another case I know of, the baby had been at home with his new family for a few months when the birth mother decided she wanted the baby back because her old boyfriend (father of the child) had re-appeared on the scene. Ultimately the baby had to be returned. I suspect the international aspect could make this much, much more difficult all around - but just to warn you that the process isn't necessarily done and dusted once you take the baby home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

After 28weeks of pregnancy, most airlines will require you to provide a letter from your doctor stating mother is safe to travel and the due date. Some airlines won't allow pregnant women in the last few weeks to travel with their airline.


----------



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

ThePhoenix

Plese keep us posted with how your story evolves, it would be very educational to see how you do it


----------

